

Thoughts and rambling on the X protocol - mattyb
http://julien.danjou.info/blog/2010.html#Thoughts%20and%20rambling%20on%20the%20X%20protocol

======
maxharris
This article has it exactly right. I switched to Mac OS X because X11 is such
a pile of crap (for users and programmers alike!), and I've never looked back.

